# RB25DET strange noise?! (WITH VIDEO)



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi guys,

Have got a strange 'clicking' type noise coming from around the cambelt / front of engine area that occurs upon revving the engine. The car is currently SORN and sits around for weeks at a time..but i have a private road off mine that allows me to run up and down in 1st/2nd and it appears to be boosting / driving fine.. other than a bit of a misfire which i think could be fuelling or map related.

Video: YouTube - IMG 2415

I know the cambelt tensioners are in need of replacement as they are whining / whurring a bit. Otherwise the cambelt is about 5k miles old and looks in great condition.

Any ideas on that noise?! 
Cheers


----------

